# Travel in Spain



## nunu (Oct 18, 2007)

During summer vacation, I went to mallorca spain and ibiza hotel with my families, enjoying the fresh stunning beaches and gorgeous sight of the bay&#8230; Especially, in ibiza, we had a good time, joining the intense dance music parties, very fantastic! In madrid, we visited the historical plazas, monuments and churches. There are a lot of scrumptious food. In the evening, we stayed in the well-equipped hotels at reasonable prices with excellent service. Oh, one more thing, when I chatted with Spanish about their real lifestyle, they are open-minded and kind. I enjoy this trip very much. Which country attract you most? Waiting for your chat.


----------

